
Context on Conservancy's Filing for Summary Judgment with the TTAB - JoshTriplett
https://sfconservancy.org/blog/2017/dec/11/ttab-summary-judgment-motion/
======
JoshTriplett
The legal filing itself
([http://ttabvue.uspto.gov/ttabvue/v?pno=92066968&pty=CAN&eno=...](http://ttabvue.uspto.gov/ttabvue/v?pno=92066968&pty=CAN&eno=6))
is one of the most interesting and entertaining legal filings I've read in a
long time. The author, Pamela Chestek, is a well-known figure in FOSS legal
circles, and worked on the GNOME trademark issue with Groupon
([https://lwn.net/Articles/654124/](https://lwn.net/Articles/654124/)). It's
rare to read a legal filing that makes you want to _cheer_.

